# What about a Compact Fluorescent in a closet



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lights in cloth closets is covered in 410.16.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lights in some closets are illegal. But this isn't...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> I thought about this the other day. My customer was 2 4" cans in a closet. I'm cool with it and so is the inspector if we use a shower trim.....(never seen a 4 inch one).....


Legal - meets 410.16(A)(1)








> ......or a CF. I didn't know that was in the code.
> 
> They put off just as much light as a incandescent and the heat output seems very low.



This would be legal if the recess was a fluorescent recess can, not legal if you use a standard incandescent recess can with a screw-in CFL.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Standard fixture with a screw in CFL is a no go because that CFL will get changed out to a reg lamp.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Lights in some closets are illegal. But this isn't...


And neither is this one - :no:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Standard fixture with a screw in CFL is a no go because that CFL will get changed out to a reg lamp.


Yup.

Also, 410.16 refers to incandescent or fluorescent *luminaires,* not lamps. It is the light fixture, not the lamp that is installed at the time of inspection.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

This one is made for clothes closets.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

electricista said:


> This one is made for clothes closets.


I want one!

I can put my coat on that to warm it up before going out on those really cold days! :thumbsup:



:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I want one!
> 
> I can put my coat on that to warm it up before going out on those really cold days! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 I think I see the UL label.:laughing:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I think I see the UL label.:laughing:


I do too


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't know "UL" stood for "unsafe light" :whistling2:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Lights in some closets are illegal. But this isn't...



Is that considered a lampholder?

Tom:001_huh:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> And neither is this one - :no:



Are you saying that is ok or not ok?

Tom

Looks like it is in the "Closet Storage Space" as defined in 410.2


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

davis9 said:


> Are you saying that is ok or not ok?
> 
> Tom
> 
> Looks like it is in the "Closet Storage Space" as defined in 410.2


That is definitely *not *okay.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

davis9 said:


> Are you saying that is ok or not ok?
> 
> Tom
> 
> Looks like it is in the "Closet Storage Space" as defined in 410.2


I'm saying that it is a violation. It's actually *over *the shelf, and it is required to be 12" off. 

By the way, that's my closet.... :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification in your OP it seemed like it was ok, I guess sarcasm.

Tom


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

We have been installing Leviton 9860-LHG lights in closets recently. Surface mount, inspector approved. Has a 13w GU24 lamp included. It's a cheap little thing, but in small closets and pantry locations it works out pretty well. Maybe not what you would want in high end custom home walk in closet. Price is right too.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Stick an "undercabinet" fluorescent on the surface over the door header. That should keep everbody happy even though a plain old strip light would work also.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

we typicaly put under cab lights over the header for smaller closets, appropriate sized 2 bulb wraps in larger closets and in the master closet usually 6 in recessed cans with shower trims for inspection


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

zen said:


> we typicaly put under cab lights over the header for smaller closets, appropriate sized 2 bulb wraps in larger closets and in the master closet usually* 6 in recessed cans with shower trims for inspection*


Are you suggesting they get changed out after inspection?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

He might not be suggesting, but you know they do all the time.


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I didn't know "UL" stood for "unsafe light" :whistling2:


Or "Unbelievably Lame."


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

honestly i dont know what will become of them after inspection , this is the first trim ive ran into this since coming back to resedential work,,im thinking were gonna provide the recessed trims to the home owner but i am certain we wont be putting them in,sounds like trouble down the road if we did


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

By the way, Leviton has an enclosed CFL closet fixture that's about the size of a smoke detector. The base mounts like a porcelain lampholder, and the tube, which doesn't have an Edison base, is replaceable.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion, it seems that theres a better way light these closets.they are usually the size of a small bed room, the builder and many of the home owner dont seem to like 4 ft wraps. what would you suggest for a closet that is 20 x 10


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd suggest calling it a bedroom.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

maybe ill put the recessed trims in and when i walk the house with the inspector when he catches it ill tell him i thought it was a bedroom


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

zen said:


> what would you suggest for a closet that is 20 x 10


A pair of 4' 2-tube fluorescents.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

weve used wraps before, but the buyers of of these types of houses for the most part consider florescents to be cheap, something for a closet,,out of site, so cans are the next option,,then when they end up with a shower trim on them they really dont like it,,,my question would be if the code is about the light being enclosed,,then could a one of those compact florescent bulbs that looks like a r 40 be acceptable..its a curly bulb thats inside a r 40 saped enclosure


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

zen said:


> weve used wraps before, but the buyers of of these types of houses for the most part consider florescents to be cheap, something for a closet,,out of site, so cans are the next option,,then when they end up with a shower trim on them they really dont like it,,,my question would be if the code is about the light being enclosed,,then could a one of those compact florescent bulbs that looks like a r 40 be acceptable..its a curly bulb thats inside a r 40 saped enclosure



You can also do a few nice looking surface incandescent fixtures.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

zen said:


> my question would be if the code is about the light being enclosed,,then could a one of those compact florescent bulbs that looks like a r 40 be acceptable..its a curly bulb thats inside a r 40 saped enclosure


The code requires a fluorescent fixture, not just a just a fluorescent lamp.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Went on a service call yesterday, the one of the PAR 38 lamps burned out inside a commercial size chicken roaster, so one bright employee figured a CFL would last longer.

It might have if it was not like 500 F where the lamp was.:laughing:

The plastic melted leaving just some live wires hanging down from the socket. Looks like they need a new warning on the lamp.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

If it's a high end home they might have the money for $90.00 LED cans. Or,like Dennis said, just install some nice enclosed, surface mount incandescents. For small closets I like to use those Leviton gu24 type fixtures mentioned earlier.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

can i get some info on those LED cans, i put in quite a few LED bulbs that go in a regular recessed can and if i remember they were pretty high maybe 80.00 a bulb,,,and my question just to clairify,,,they are code compliant for closets,,if you have some pics of them or a link it would be grately appreciated


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

in most of the closets we use wraps or u/c lights , but in the master ,his closet and her closet florescents they dont like and flushmount they wouldnt even consider although there are some nice ones ,plus in a 10 x 15 and sometimes larger room,there is a need for a lot of light,usually 12 ft. ceilings in them.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Went on a service call yesterday, the one of the PAR 38 lamps burned out inside a commercial size chicken roaster, so one bright employee figured a CFL would last longer.
> 
> It might have if it was not like 500 F where the lamp was.:laughing:
> 
> The plastic melted leaving just some live wires hanging down from the socket. Looks like they need a new warning on the lamp.



Um... they are getting a new roaster, right? Something tells me that the roaster is going to be producing foods with uncomfortable amounts of mercury vapour worked in without a good decontamination...


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

i was wondering if that same brite employee might have sold a piece of chicken that was kinda tough to chew,,,,like maybe,possibly ,,,,,plastic


----------

